# Mini Show @ Uttoxeter



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

As thread says really, just wondered if anyone was going down from here next sunday 5th September.

Also the 'New Mini Show' at Aintree on the 3rd October ?

Hopefully I'll have my car back by then to go on the 'Northern Mini' Stand. :driver::driver:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Me and the Mrs are taking her Cooper s to Uttoxeter - :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Me and the Mrs are taking her Cooper s to Uttoxeter - :thumb:


Great stuff, I was beginning to think I was the only one going, YOu putting the car on a stand?

I thought I'de be going down in in my S but it's starting to look like i'll still be in the courtesy car


----------

